# Bruce Lee:   A Warrior's Journey - any good?



## Mormegil (Feb 23, 2003)

I was at Best Buy to pick up Game of Death.  They were out, but I saw "Bruce Lee:  A Warrior's Journey."

Before I open this, would you guys say it's worth $14.99?

What are the hi-lites?

Thanks


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 23, 2003)

I can't tell you about a warriors journey, it had to of been made after his death.

What I will tell you is don't waste your money on the game of death, IT IS THE BIGGEST DISAPPOINTMENT!


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 23, 2003)

I know it's a bad film, but I really wanted to see the Kareem and Inosanto fights.  

This movie came out in 2000.  It seems to have pretty good reviews on www.imdb.com

It supposedly has new edits of the fight scenes, following Lee's plans.

I think I'll jsut end up ripping it open.

But I wanted to know what some JKD folks think of this, not just movie enthusiants.


----------



## sweeper (Feb 23, 2003)

well the movies don't realy show JKD as much as they show a theatrical side of fighting..


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 24, 2003)

I ended up watching it.

Pretty good.  It wasn't a "movie" it was a documentary, with about 40 minutes of never before seen Game of Death footage.

Hi-lites include, interviews with Linda Lee Cadwell, Taky Kimura, a decent amount of training footage (seen before), Lee fighting in a tournament wearing all sorts of protective gear...

The big thing though is the recovered Game of Death footage.  I haven't seen the theatrical release of Game of Death, so I can't really compare it.  From what this documentary said was, the theatrical release only included 11 minutes of fight scenes in the pagoda, including the Inosanto and Jabbar fight.  This stretches to about 37-40 minutes.  It's got Guro Inosanto doing more stick work on Bruce Lee's character's accomplices, their subsequent fight with a Hapkido practitioner, and a longer fight with Kareem.

Interesting stuff.

I haven't read Dragon (keep meaning too), and am a little ignorant on this subject.  According to this movie, Bruce Lee was already calling his "evolved" fighting art Jeet Kune Do.  But after his back injury in 1970, after reading A LOT, he came to the conclusion that styles and systems were too confining, and closed his schools.  He continued teaching very small groups after that.  So, if style and systems aren't "the way," what was he teaching this handful of students at this time?  Or at least, what was he teaching people to start with?


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Feb 24, 2003)

According to those who trained with him, Bruce Lee did not fight in real life the same way he fought on screen. In the movies, he used the flashy high kicks, head kicks etc that would woo the audience.  A lot of people mistaken what they saw in Lee's movies as his real fighting art.

If you read his book on self defence, it is 99.9% low kicks, and hardly any kick to the head.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *According to those who trained with him, Bruce Lee did not fight in real life the same way he fought on screen. In the movies, he used the flashy high kicks, head kicks etc that would woo the audience.  A lot of people mistaken what they saw in Lee's movies as his real fighting art.
> 
> If you read his book on self defence, it is 99.9% low kicks, and hardly any kick to the head. *



See, we do agree sometimes!


----------

